Ask HN: Is YC still doing open office hours? - dimasf
======
ParameterOne
Reply to my email about the old link: We won’t be updating that site (in fact
we’re redirecting it shortly).

But we’ll be posting open office hours on our events page:
[https://www.facebook.com/pg/YCombinator/events/](https://www.facebook.com/pg/YCombinator/events/).

~~~
dimasf
that's great! Thanks!

------
offerquant
[http://www.ycopenofficehours.com/](http://www.ycopenofficehours.com/)

Looks alive...

~~~
ParameterOne
Until you click on the button and it says "the deadline to apply has passed".
It looks like it was for 2016.

~~~
offerquant
My mistake, sorry..

